# Re: Suzuki shaft extension?



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah that looks to be pricey to buy from suzuki. This motor is a 2004 DF140 TLR4 20"  no hours. it's been in storage in the original crate.

So an 18" setback wouldn't be sufficient? 

There's one on craigslist like this now:

http://www.stainlessmarine.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=48&category_id=47&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re:*

If you run a bracket like that you might want to build the transom all the way up.


----------



## jones4tone (Jun 2, 2012)

Yea he might do that after mini season. Sorry I accidentally erased the OP because we think we got her figured. thanksfor the help.


----------

